# ANYONE INTERESTED IN MY BETTING PAGE ON FACEOOK?



## steve kempthorne (Feb 27, 2016)

free sports tips, covering football, horses, darts, tennis, handball, rugby, basketball and many more. singles, doubles, trebles and accumilators., u have to comment and like what you're following and join in the bantz https://www.facebook.com/groups/522898467860535/


----------

